# honey locust or maple ?? a guess



## del schisler (Feb 10, 2012)

[attachment=1824] This is sopose to be honey locust ?? I think it look's like maple ? I know their are lot's of maple . Just a gues the fellow say's honey locust ? any guess ??


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2012)

Even from the fuzzy pics I can tell that's not Honeylocust bark, especially for trees that size.  By the time they're that big the bark is looking like very thick, old, peeling paint. 

It does look like it could be maple but I'm no maple sage. 

.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with Kevin, I am no authority though but looks like maple to me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2012)

It doesn't look like the honey locust we have here in michigan. I would guess a maple also.


----------



## Daren (Feb 10, 2012)

While it does look like red maple to me at first glance...another picture from the same guy. If this piece is bucked off the same tree (the circled piece) and I think it is, it's HL, not maple. Again I am going to use the ''snow on my logs'' excuse as not to go take a picture of a 34'' HL log with nontypical bark that looks a lot like what he is showing here. I guess we will all know for sure when he cuts it open.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2012)

Well then I will rephrase my statement:

"It doesn't look like any Honeylocust I've ever seen around here."


----------



## Daren (Feb 10, 2012)

...That one log I could take a picture of is the only one I would have an example of (or ever personally seen) like I said non typical. Not sure why either, growing conditions ? Or other factors. But 100% HL even with it's goofy maple looking bark. :wacko1:



.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, I don't believe you. I can't see any honey oozing out and I don't see a single locust. _You're not fooling anyone you know. _


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have to agree with Kevin again- WHERE are the Bees????:wacko1:


----------



## CrashDavis (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been cutting honeylocust off my property for almost a year now and can firmly say that is not HL. Though I am positive they get that big and the bark could pass for HL it still doesn't have the thorns, the crosscuts are a very regular color. Most honeylocust ends I have cut go from dark to light wood at least once. That being said I am excited to see it cut open and find out if it is in fact Honeylocust.




Joe Rebuild said:


> HL, Maple, IDK, It's wood! Now lets get serious, cut this thing so we can see in here!


----------



## bwh3805 (Mar 12, 2012)

An easy way to tell is look at the wood grain and the end grain of the lumber. ALL Maples are a diffuse porous woods, same as walnut, cherry, elm, and birch. Honey locust is a porous wood like Oak and Ash.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh my it seems ya'll been talking bout my logs!! LOL! I can assure you this IS HL I was there when the tree was removed and I milled it all with my CSM (395xp with a 50" bar). The tree was 125+ years old. We counted the rings until the roted part in the middle. It had a volley ball sized rot spot so maybe another 25-50 years ??? not sure. The crotch is still to be milled. I was doing some research on pricing of HL turning blanks when i stumbled upon this. Here is a nother pic of that large crotch. I was working on it last weekend but ran out of daylight and couldn't get it completely broken down. I have pix of the slabs that came from it but they are on a thumb drive at home. I will get them up later.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

Of course it is honeylocust, what else could it possibly be?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Of course it is honeylocust, what else could it possibly be?



LOL! no worries If i had seen the pix and not been there I would be inclined to think silver maple or something else. The bark is extremely different on these logs than from a younger HL. It is a cool example highlighting the different appearences a tree can take through its life.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is a sample of the pix from the HL logs. Got a few slab shots and a pic of me with the whole pile of slabs along with my saw.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2013)

Love me some good millin pics.  Nice saw, is the millin attachment a home built?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought the mill attachment from panther pro. Not sure if he paticipates here. I met him on wwt.com


----------

